# New sig



## futuredogfight (May 9, 2012)

I'm now looking for a new sig with Hawk 75 CU-560 and Kyosti Karhila on it, preferably these two

Thanks much ~Futuredogfight


----------



## futuredogfight (May 11, 2012)

anyone...?


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2012)

Here you are...


----------



## Thorlifter (May 12, 2012)

I like the 2nd or bottom one. Nice work O' Siggy Master.


----------



## futuredogfight (May 12, 2012)

Thank man! You rock!


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2012)

You'r welcome. 

THX Thor...


----------



## futuredogfight (May 12, 2012)

have it uploaded. It's awesome!


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2012)

Well, my dear old friend Wojtek, isn't the Siggy Master without a reason! 
Well done mate!


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2012)

Nice work Wojtek!


----------



## herman1rg (May 12, 2012)

Great work as always Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2012)

THX Gents..


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2012)

Very well done!


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2012)

Thank you ....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2012)

I have to agree, that was brilliant!


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2012)

Merci VB.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 13, 2012)

All of the looked great. 


Wheels


----------

